# Best Android client for Filezilla FTP access?



## daesdaemar (Jan 27, 2011)

I would appreciate suggestions for an android client to access Filezilla ftp on my home server.  Also, any that work with both 3G and WiFi?


----------



## hacktock (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm looking for a good FTP client too with which I can transfer files reliably so that I can start a download and leave it running overnight but so far none are able to do it. By "reliable", I mean it should atleast reconnect on timeout or if switched to a different network, and resume if the file exists.

I tried a few and they all have problems. I've not spent a lot of time with each one but these are the issues I noticed so far.

*AndFTP*  - free and no ads
  - Transfers get stuck at 100% (http://www.lysesoft.com/support/forums/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=354).
  - While there's an option to make the fonts bigger, you can't make it smaller so it's an issue on phones with small screens
  - Doesn't support background transfers but it shows up in the notification bar and you can go back and check up on your transfers
  - Doesn't reconnect on failure
  - Resume is supported but if the file is already completed and you download a whole directory, it starts overwriting those files instead of skipping them.

*FtpCafe* - free with ads and a paid version without ads
  - Doesn't do background transfers and neither does it show up in the notification bar so your transfer details gets lost if you hit the home button - http://www.ftpcafe.com/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=791, If you try to run FtpCafe again from your Applications, it goes back to the main window instead of your existing session.

*WM FTP Client* - Free and no ads
- Fonts are huge so you don't know what's what if you have simiarly named files, and there's no "Details" or "Properties" option with which you can see the full name of the file. Even the transfer window shows nothing.
- Supports background transfers but you can't bring it back to the foreground. The progress shown in the notification drawer is all wrong and it doesn't say anywhere which file is being transferred.
- No SSL/TLS support

*Mobile FTP* - Paid app. The free version is a 30 day trial
- Fonts are so huge that it was unusuable on my phone
- No background transfer

The best among these would be AndFTP if they fix the bug with the transfer getting stuck.


----------



## rogier666 (Jul 10, 2011)

Already tried the built-in ftp client of ES File Explorer? That's my ftp client now. It does LAN too, and its Dropbox support is way better than the official Dropbox app.

ES File Explorer only works as an ftp client, not as a server. That's why I also run an app with the exotic name "FTPServer" on my phone until ES adds a server too. And then I'm gonna ask the dev to add an http server and Skydrive support and and and...


----------



## hacktock (Jul 10, 2011)

*ES File Manager* - Free, no ads.
   - Doesn't reconnect on failure/timeout.
   - Doesn't support resume.
   - Doesn't show the speed or ETA of the active transfers.

It does have a good interface though.

Updated to add: I emailed them and got a reply in less than 5 minutes saying these features will be added in a future version, so that sounds good.


----------



## hacktock (Jul 16, 2011)

*File Expert* - Free, no ads.
  - Doesn't support SSL
  - [FIXED] Connected to the FTP but did not display any files or directories.
  - Only a single line is used for listing files and directories. Can't distinguish between similarly named files.


----------



## hacktock (Jul 23, 2011)

*Fsync* - Free, no ads.
- Crashed the first three times
- Doesn't support servers with self signed certificates
- Doesn't reconnect if you get disconnected
- Progress window shows only filename and progress bar. No speed, no ETA, no percent complete or data transferred.


----------



## Waninkoko (Jul 23, 2011)

AndFTP works like a charm here, maybe a bit slow, but that could be my network setup.


----------



## hacktock (Sep 2, 2011)

*FX File Explorer Beta* (Free for a limited time and time is extended with updates)
- Doesn't support SSL but they said it will be supported soon
- Does not reconnect on timeout
- Does not resume transfers
- It can do multiple transfers simultaneously but theres's no queue and no way to set the maximum number of parallel transfers.

It does have a nice interface, though I wish they made a separate app with just the FTP functionality.

I've mailed the developer with these issues and get replies pretty quickly so maybe there's hope after all for a better FTP client.


----------



## RookieRooter (Mar 10, 2013)

*FTP App Search*

I am also looking for a good FTP App.  I have a website setup for my business that is constantly updated with .jpg files and would like to be able to "Easily" view them via my android smart phone.


----------



## paskalion (Mar 28, 2013)

Well I'm a bit surprised that no one mentions about *FTPDroid*.. I'm using it for years and it works perfectly for me


----------



## shaglord (Aug 23, 2013)

This might sound crazy but it seems the solution to my problem was to install an SFTP server android app and put a good ftp client on the windows server which has infinite retries and so on.

I'm using the phone for 24/7 ftp transfers. I need it to be reliable during the night and so on.

EDIT: This solution has worked reliably for a week now. I have one issue with files sometimes becoming corrupt if they are resumed. I've only been using SFTP and tried to disable secure copy scp on the server and see if it improves.

Another nice thing is that it's nicer to queue up files and work with the queue on a windows machine rather than the phone. Neither the server app or the windows client have hanged or interrupted the transfers during this week. So far so good. Now I'm just worried about the memory card failing with so many writes. Luckily my internet connection is slow 384kbps so it won't be wearing out the card too fast.

/s


----------



## arbitraryowl (Mar 20, 2015)

Thanks paskalion *FTPDroid* is working great for me.


----------



## rudra7 (Jun 25, 2015)

*AndFTP* :  Throws error Upload failed : java.net.socketimeoutexception


----------

